# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Biosecurity in NZ

## Jon

The folk in NZ take their beekeeping industry seriously.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-news...where-29712806

----------


## Adam

I was in NZ 3 or 4 years ago. You're right, they do look after their primary industries - and rightly so. There are clear warnings about imports as you arrive (same with OZ) and those warnings include honey imports.
My luggage got sent to the wrong airport - when it arrived with me, customs had opened the case and steam-cleaned my trainers!

----------

